# صور ملحقة ب Computed Tomography (CT) Scan



## جوهرة المحيط (19 يوليو 2009)

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله 
هذه بعض الصور الملحقة بموضوع ال Computed Tomography (CT) Scan 
وانا ان شاء الله سأجيب عن اي اسئلة !!!!


*The CT scan peripheral consist of :
1scan room : in which the patient located and scanning* 
.2operating room : in which the image are processed and controlled .
And both of theme are separated by a lead shielded wall .















1.The Computer Room :

تحوي هذه الغرفة على نظام إعادة بناء الصورة و ذلك اعتماداً على بيانات الأشعة السينية النافذة من المريض , حيث يوجد في هذه الغرفة 
-معالج عالي السرعة High Speed Processor System .
-مولد فولتية عالية لأنبوب الأشعة السينية X-ray High Voltage System .
-محولات طاقة System Transformer .







2.Operator`s Room
تحوي على نظام لعرض الصورة و التحكم بها , كما تحوي على نظام لتخزين الصور و أرشفتها .







The basic components of CT scan: 
1.Gantry
2.(x-ray) tube
3.generator
4.detector
5.slip ring
6. data Acquisition System (DAS)
7. Image Reconstruction System
8. Image Display And Storage System














*ارجو ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة !!!*!!!!


----------



## م قتيبه (19 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير يا جوهرة المحيط 
ممكن اذا في شرح وافي لجهاز eegبالعربي 
اذا سمحتي 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اختي وجزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 يوليو 2009)

*مشكورين*


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (20 يوليو 2009)

المشاركة كثير مفيدة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 يوليو 2009)

*مشكورة*


*وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------

